# nematodes for fry?



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

the non parasitic worms that show up in tanks sometimes that are about 1cm long. anyone know if theyre small enough?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

1 cm? Not for the smaller of the fry...and I'd probably keep away from feeding them to fry under 1".


----------

